# more power from the 30 valve 'boat anchor' of an engine



## artshaf (Feb 3, 2003)

has anyone figured out a way to get some more low end 'grunt' from the 2.8 30 valve V6, without resorting to supercharging (too much $$$)? Art


----------



## adg44 (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: more power from the 30 valve 'boat anchor' of an engine (artshaf)*

Moved to 2.8L forum


----------



## Bboble (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: more power from the 30 valve 'boat anchor' of an engine (artshaf)*

AT least get a CAI, or just a panel filter, and/or Exhaust for starters


----------



## GaltLine (Apr 29, 2000)

*Re: more power from the 30 valve 'boat anchor' of an engine (Bboble)*

A chip such as GIAC should increase your torque #s but I'm not so sure it will be seat of the pants noticeable. If you are considering an aftermarket exhaust, I think that you will lose backpressure and low end grunt.


----------



## Schnell-Corrado (Feb 26, 2001)

*Re: more power from the 30 valve 'boat anchor' of an engine (GaltLine)*

what cars did the ?


----------



## Bboble (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: more power from the 30 valve 'boat anchor' of an engine (Schnell-Corrado)*

quote:[HR][/HR]what cars did the ?[HR][/HR]​Come Again!!!


----------



## CIP Audi A4 (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: more power from the 30 valve 'boat anchor' of an engine (artshaf)*

Intake gave me a liyyle more go. So did my Remus exhaust. But the biggest difference I felt was from my unorthodox underdrive pullies.


----------



## Amokwa (Apr 19, 2002)

*Re: more power from the 30 valve 'boat anchor' of an engine (CIP Audi A4)*

" But the biggest difference I felt was from my unorthodox underdrive pullies."
What are those ???


----------



## CIP Audi A4 (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: more power from the 30 valve 'boat anchor' of an engine (Amokwa)*

quote:[HR][/HR]" But the biggest difference I felt was from my unorthodox underdrive pullies."
What are those ???








[HR][/HR]​unorthodox is a company which make pullies that are smaller and lighter then you factory ones in which they are less of a rotating mass. which equals more power


[Modified by CIP Audi A4, 7:42 PM 3-11-2003]


----------



## artshaf (Feb 3, 2003)

*Re: more power from the 30 valve 'boat anchor' of an engine (CIP Audi A4)*

While there may be less mass to the pullys, the net power felt is due to the ancillary units (read, power steering pump, water pump, air conditioner compresser...) not being turned as fast as with the stock pully system. The result is NOT that you are making more horsepower but that you are using less of what you make at any given RPM to drive the ancillary units, thereby relieving that horsepower & torque to be available for acceleration.


----------



## EA337 (Aug 22, 2002)

*Re: more power from the 30 valve 'boat anchor' of an engine (artshaf)*

i think that their pullies are the same size, just less weight. which means less rotating mass but everything is still moving at the same speed. and if this is not true for unorthodox's pullies, i know some tuner uses that technique.


----------



## artshaf (Feb 3, 2003)

*Re: more power from the 30 valve 'boat anchor' of an engine (EA337)*

No, it's not true. If you go to their web site and check it out you will find out they are known as 'underdrive' pulleys. They further say and you can check this out on the B5 website, that such things as cooling the car down with the A.C. will take a bit longer as the ratio of engine rpm's to the number of rpms that the ancillarys are turning drops to a lower number than the stock pulleys. Whew!


----------



## GaltLine (Apr 29, 2000)

*Re: more power from the 30 valve 'boat anchor' of an engine (artshaf)*

The thing that scares me about underdrive pulleys is making my waterpump more susceptible to failure. Is this a legitimate worry?


----------



## artshaf (Feb 3, 2003)

*Re: more power from the 30 valve 'boat anchor' of an engine (GaltLine)*

Actually, less susceptable to failure as it will be turning lower rpms over its lifetime.I also doubt that your engine will run any hotter as this is more related to the action of the thermostat opening and closing and the amount and temperature being pulled through the radiator.
There is a problem though. The harmonic balancer, which helps to cancel out tortional vibrations in the crankshaft gets replaced with an undersized pully. This pully has to ablility to cancel out vibrations. The 'bottom end of the engine will be subject to more tortional vibration resulting an a greater weaar on main bearings.


----------



## Amokwa (Apr 19, 2002)

*Re: more power from the 30 valve 'boat anchor' of an engine (CIP Audi A4)*

Thanks for the info, looks like it could be more trouble than it's worth though.


----------



## patrnchild (Feb 18, 2003)

*Re: more power from the 30 valve 'boat anchor' of an engine (Amokwa)*

hmm, im getting mixed opinions now.. i originally had pre-ordered the UR pulleys, but after purchasing the g2 supercharger for my car, thought it would be a bad idea to underdrive my acc. with the added hp... anyone have opinions on this? Also i decided instead of purchasing the whole set of underdrive pulleys, autospeed performance sells just a light weight aluminum crank pulley, which isnt smaller than stock. any opinions if this still might be a bad idea when running a sc'r.. thanx for any info..peace
TJ


----------



## artshaf (Feb 3, 2003)

*Re: more power from the 30 valve 'boat anchor' of an engine (patrnchild)*

The only bad part of the plan is the lack of balancing that the crankshaft and lower end bearings would get from this pulley. The other part of the question that you pose is correct: You do not want to have spent about $34,500 for a supercharger and then 'under turn' it for speed; Sort of like shooting yourself in the foot. As an aside the benefit of the supercharger is no turbo lag, the downside of it is that you are using horsepower to turn the darn thing even when you are not 'on it.' What that translates to is lower fuel mileage all of the time since you are adding the drag no matter what.


----------



## artshaf (Feb 3, 2003)

*Re: more power from the 30 valve 'boat anchor' of an engine (artshaf)*

Sorry: I meant$4,500. I need to be more careful typing. By the way, I still have the new springs and struts for sale.


----------



## patrnchild (Feb 18, 2003)

*Re: more power from the 30 valve 'boat anchor' of an engine (artshaf)*

quote:[HR][/HR]The only bad part of the plan is the lack of balancing that the crankshaft and lower end bearings would get from this pulley. [HR][/HR]​im a bit of a novice, but how would there be a lack of balance if it is just a lightened pulley, same size, not underdrive. Thanx for the responses, i appreciate the help


----------



## artshaf (Feb 3, 2003)

*Re: more power from the 30 valve 'boat anchor' of an engine (patrnchild)*

I believe that pulley is balanced along with the harmonic balancer- I could be wrong. I will check my CD manual and do another post.


----------



## patrnchild (Feb 18, 2003)

*Re: more power from the 30 valve 'boat anchor' of an engine (artshaf)*

have you found any more info about this? id love to know more.... thanx
TJ


----------

